# Old Course Reservations 2016



## Jimaroid (Aug 26, 2015)

It's often been asked about so I'm not sure if many people are aware of this but applications for a reservation on the Old Course in 2016 are now open: http://www.standrews.com/booking/advance-reservations-application

Applications are only open for 20 days so be quick.

As always, I'd be happy to try and help make up the numbers for anyone looking to make a group.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 26, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			It's often been asked about so I'm not sure if many people are aware of this but applications for a reservation on the Old Course in 2016 are now open: http://www.standrews.com/booking/advance-reservations-application

Applications are only open for 20 days so be quick.

As always, I'd be happy to try and help make up the numbers for anyone looking to make a group.
		
Click to expand...

Jim on my bucket list, I'm in if you fancy it.


----------



## IanM (Aug 27, 2015)

I got mine on yesterday.  Haven't been to St Andrews for years so return is long overdue.

Hope I get a slot!


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 27, 2015)

Just waiting on the call from my mate to confirm our time....


----------



## JohnF (Aug 27, 2015)

We put ours in yesterday fingers crossed now


----------



## Duckster (Aug 27, 2015)

Put in for me and the bro in law yesterday as well. Treating ourselves for our 40ths. Even if I need to get up and queue at 4am I'm going to be playing The Old Course next year


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 27, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Jim on my bucket list, I'm in if you fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

Always happy to. Got a date in mind? Would be good (but not essential) to get another couple of people in too.


----------



## IanM (Aug 27, 2015)

That's the spirit!!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 27, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Always happy to. Got a date in mind? Would be good (but not essential) to get another couple of people in too.
		
Click to expand...

May/June would suit me Jim, would be nice if 2 others could join us. Ps if you want to book pm me your bank details and I will transfer money.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 28, 2015)

Good stuff. Anyone else want to make a four ball with Kenny and me? If I've not heard anything by Monday I'll assume not and I'll sort the two of us out.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Aug 28, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Good stuff. Anyone else want to make a four ball with Kenny and me? If I've not heard anything by Monday I'll assume not and I'll sort the two of us out.
		
Click to expand...

I could fill that fourball up, let me know what date suits and I can confirm :thup:


----------



## Val (Aug 28, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I could fill that fourball up, let me know what date suits and I can confirm :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Likewise to make your fourball Jim/Kenny


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 28, 2015)

Val said:



			Likewise to make your fourball Jim/Kenny
		
Click to expand...

Jim sounds like we got a 4 ball, just need to nail down a date, I am flexible and will go with what suits others :thup:


----------



## Val (Aug 28, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Jim sounds like we got a 4 ball, just need to nail down a date, I am flexible and will go with what suits others :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I reckon anytime mid June


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Aug 28, 2015)

Val said:



			I reckon anytime mid June
		
Click to expand...

Mid June should be good for me, only dates I defo can't do is 18th-20th June as my Bro is getting married on the 19th


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 28, 2015)

Mid June is good for me. But there are some advanced booking restrictions I wasn't aware of.

First restriction is that you have to book another course in addition to the Old, this makes a single day a squeeze and obviously pushes the price up to two rounds. Second restriction is that Saturdays aren't available.

Given the preferences so far, it looks like the best dates to aim for would be between Monday 13th June and Friday 17th June.

Still interested? We'd need to decide which other course to play and whether to attempt a single day or spread it over two.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Aug 28, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Mid June is good for me. But there are some advanced booking restrictions I wasn't aware of.

First restriction is that you have to book another course in addition to the Old, this makes a single day a squeeze and obviously pushes the price up to two rounds. Second restriction is that Saturdays aren't available.

Given the preferences so far, it looks like the best dates to aim for would be between Monday 13th June and Friday 17th June.

Still interested? We'd need to decide which other course to play and whether to attempt a single day or spread it over two.
		
Click to expand...

If we need to play 2 then my preference would be the new course, I would also prefer to try and do it in the 1 day as leave from work is harder to get around June. Happy to go with the majority though :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 28, 2015)

2 suggested dates work for me, played the New before wouldn't have any issues playing it again.
Also 1 day is preferred for both rounds.


----------



## Val (Aug 29, 2015)

1 day and new for me, dates are fine


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 29, 2015)

Good stuff. Can you guys PM me your name, handicap and home club and I'll get the application in.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Aug 30, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Good stuff. Can you guys PM me your name, handicap and home club and I'll get the application in.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Jim

What date are you looking to book? Just so I can make sure I'm ok before you book :thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 30, 2015)

Can apply for one of any three days within Monday 13th to Friday 17th June. I was thinking Mon/Tue/Wed as Thu/Fri are more popular and closer to your wedding commitment?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 30, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Can apply for one of any three days within Monday 13th to Friday 17th June. I was thinking Mon/Tue/Wed as Thu/Fri are more popular and closer to your wedding commitment?
		
Click to expand...

Put me down as a reserve Jim if anyone pulls out, quite like to get back and play the old again


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 30, 2015)

Cheers, I am going to try play there.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Aug 30, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Can apply for one of any three days within Monday 13th to Friday 17th June. I was thinking Mon/Tue/Wed as Thu/Fri are more popular and closer to your wedding commitment?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Jim, Mon-Wed sounds good.

I'll fire PM through


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 31, 2015)

That's the application in. We won't hear back until October now so it's just a matter of waiting.



patricks148 said:



			Put me down as a reserve Jim if anyone pulls out, quite like to get back and play the old again
		
Click to expand...

No problem. If the urge takes you I'm always happy to go into the ballot as well.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 31, 2015)

Cheers Jim, fingers crossed :thup:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Aug 31, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Cheers Jim, fingers crossed :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yip, cheers Jim, both fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 14, 2015)

A little update. I was expecting to hear back from the links trust by now but it looks like there's been high volume of applications and they're now saying they'll get back in contact before the end of the October.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 14, 2015)

Was told a few weeks back that notification would be due tomorrow...


----------



## PieMan (Oct 14, 2015)

As all the dates in the summer months had gone, I applied for early November! Don't care if it's raining, windy or cold (hopefully no snow!) just want to experience a few days at St Andrews!!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 14, 2015)

PieMan said:



			As all the dates in the summer months had gone, I applied for early November! Don't care if it's raining, windy or cold (hopefully no snow!) just want to experience a few days at St Andrews!!
		
Click to expand...

Do the whole thing. A pint in the Jigger, a visit to Rusack's, and so many pubs with golf memorabilia.... so hoping we've got a decent time, again!


----------



## IanM (Oct 14, 2015)

I asked and all I was told was "by the end of the month...."


----------



## richart (Oct 14, 2015)

PieMan said:



			As all the dates in the summer months had gone, I applied for early November! Don't care if it's raining, windy or cold (hopefully no snow!) just want to experience a few days at St Andrews!!
		
Click to expand...

 We are going mid October. Got our guaranteed tees by staying in St Andrews for 3 nights. Can't wait.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 15, 2015)

PieMan said:



			As all the dates in the summer months had gone, I applied for early November! Don't care if it's raining, windy or cold (hopefully no snow!) just want to experience a few days at St Andrews!!
		
Click to expand...

Last time I went it was late May, I got hypothermia playing the Old Course !!


----------



## Duckster (Oct 15, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Was told a few weeks back that notification would be due tomorrow...
		
Click to expand...

Only heard about "the end of October" myself on St Andrews website, but going to be continually checking my hotmail all day now.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 15, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Do the whole thing. A pint in the Jigger, a visit to Rusack's, and so many pubs with golf memorabilia.... so hoping we've got a decent time, again!
		
Click to expand...

Yes - really going to make the most of it if successful! ne: :cheers: :thup:


----------



## Duckster (Oct 22, 2015)

Why is it not the end of October yet????

Still no email.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 22, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Why is it not the end of October yet????

Still no email.
		
Click to expand...

you wait until you get your reservation waiting a few days until the end of October to find out when your playing is a lot less painful than waiting all winter for the big day to come


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 26, 2015)

Got mine today, been succesful&#128515;


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 26, 2015)

Got mine as well. Old Course the Thursday and Jubilee on the Friday.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 26, 2015)

E-mail received, bad news as it's application unsuccessful. Quite disappointing and another spell of bad luck. 

Kenny, Lanark_golfer, Val, I'm still more than happy to go in for the 48 hour ballot if you fancy it at any time next year. I'll PM you all too.

Edit: Kenny, your inbox is full. I'll try again later.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 26, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			E-mail received, bad news as it's application unsuccessful. Quite disappointing and another spell of bad luck. 

Kenny, Lanark_golfer, Val, I'm still more than happy to go in for the 48 hour ballot if you fancy it at any time next year. I'll PM you all too.ree

Edit: Kenny, your inbox is full. I'll try again later.
		
Click to expand...

That's a proper bummer.......inbox emptied Jim:thup:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Oct 26, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			E-mail received, bad news as it's application unsuccessful. Quite disappointing and another spell of bad luck. 

Kenny, Lanark_golfer, Val, I'm still more than happy to go in for the 48 hour ballot if you fancy it at any time next year. I'll PM you all too.

Edit: Kenny, your inbox is full. I'll try again later.
		
Click to expand...

PM received and replied too Jim

I'm up for trying the 48hr Ballot :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 26, 2015)

No success for me either.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 26, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			PM received and replied too Jim

I'm up for trying the 48hr Ballot :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me too, at least this way we can follow the weather and pay for Old Course only :thup:


----------



## Duckster (Oct 27, 2015)

Email came through, got New & Jubilee for last week in July, but no Old.  Just going to have to try through the 48hr ballot closer to the time or even do a stupid o'clock get up and q.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 27, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I'm up for trying the 48hr Ballot :thup:
		
Click to expand...




			
				HDID Kenny said:
			
		


Me too, at least this way we can follow the weather and pay for Old Course only

Click to expand...



Good stuff, let's pick this up again next year.


----------



## Val (Oct 27, 2015)

Jimaroid said:





Good stuff, let's pick this up again next year. 



Click to expand...

Likewise with notice


----------



## snell (Oct 27, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			No success for me either.
		
Click to expand...

Can't trust you to organise anything &#128544; haha


----------



## Jungle (Oct 27, 2015)

Anybody got any experience of the two day ballot?

Is it just a case of throwing your name into the hat until you strike it lucky?


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 27, 2015)

Jungle said:



			Anybody got any experience of the two day ballot?

Is it just a case of throwing your name into the hat until you strike it lucky?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. It's much easier than people generally think.


----------



## IanM (Oct 28, 2015)

Mate and I entered separately and both got nowt...ba


----------



## AMcC (Oct 29, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			PM received and replied too Jim

I'm up for trying the 48hr Ballot :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me too, would like to kept informed of this.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 4, 2016)

Jimaroid said:





Good stuff, let's pick this up again next year. 



Click to expand...

I feel apologies are due, I've not been able to come back and commit to this yet. I was expecting to have a quiet summer with work but the complete opposite happened and I've been jammed up rotten. Appreciate time is marching on but I'm hoping that things settle down a little later in August. See how it goes.


----------



## Duckster (Jul 5, 2016)

Going up on the 23rd for a week.  Got our house in town all paid for, New and Jubilee booked and paid for, just hoping we can get in on the ballot otherwise we're going to end up getting to the first tee on the Friday morning at stupid o'clock and queuing.

Needs must and all that.

Already getting excited!


----------

